# Northern California Doves Need Homes ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are currently 21 white doves needing homes at the
San Francisco Animal Care facility and another 10 white
doves at the Silicon Valley Humane Society. If you can
provide homes for all or any of these, please contact me
at [email protected] for the specifics. By working
through a bird rescue group in the area, we can arrange 
for a no fee adoption of these needy birds.

Terry


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

*Northern California doves found a home!!*

The 28 ringneck doves, 4 blue eared doves and 2 pigeons from Silicon Valley Humane Society and San Francisco Animal Care and Control have all found a great home near San Luis Obispo. Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Tina! I'm so glad this great adoption worked out as it did!

Terry


----------

